

Project Pigeon: Ingenious use of pigeons to guide bombs during WWII - lunchbox
http://andrewmallis.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/project_pigeon700.jpg

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Does this count as news? It's an interesting curiousity, yes, but it's old.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Pigeon>

Perhaps YC needs an "olds" section, as well as a "news" section. Still, it was
nice to be reminded again of this eccentricity.

